# Spalted Black Gum - Custom FP - How



## LL Woodworks (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey custom pen makers - I have this beautiful piece of spalted Black gum and want to make a custom FP.  Problem is it is only 5" long   Any ideas?  I've toyed with the thought about making the cap form this blank (with inserts) and and the barrel from a complementing PR, like black, silver, tan or bone

Whats the opinions on two toned pens ?   Thanks for the help, this is to good of a piece to mess up.


----------



## keithbyrd (Jul 12, 2012)

I agree it is an awesome piece of gum!
5" is long enough to make a FP - there are several compnent sets that will accomplish that. I made a statesman closed-end the other day with a 5" blank.


----------



## InvisibleMan (Jul 12, 2012)

LL Woodworks said:


> Hey custom pen makers - I have this beautiful piece of spalted Black gum and want to make a custom FP.  Problem is it is only 5" long   Any ideas?  I've toyed with the thought about making the cap form this blank (with inserts) and and the barrel from a complementing PR, like black, silver, tan or bone
> 
> Whats the opinions on two toned pens ?   Thanks for the help, this is to good of a piece to mess up.



Oh, that's a nice piece of wood.  I think I'd want the wood throughout the pen if I could.  I'd be tempted to try to stretch it with black plastic (PR for me, but whatever).  Do a black section, black centerband, black finial.


----------



## glycerine (Jul 12, 2012)

Are you talking about a custom as in no kit?  I would use that for the body and make the cap a solid compimenting color instead of the other way around.
I know Shawn (watch_art) has done several using inserts for the threaded pieces.  You might talk to him...


----------



## bluwolf (Jul 12, 2012)

Since you're asking for opinions, I've always thought woods like that always looked good with black. 

If you made all your own components, i.e. finial, centerband, grip, and barrel end finial (don't know what else to call it) in black, you might use up enough length that you could get a cap and barrel out of that 5" blank.

Mike


----------



## LL Woodworks (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks guys - you confirmed my thoughts.  Yes this is a custom from scratch concept.  Mike I've been studying your Celobast & aluminum  pen and thinking as you suggested that if enough parts are made from either aluminum or black PR I will have enough blank.  

I to initially thought black PR, but this blank has enough gray that aluminum may work as well for the CB and finials.  Opinions - black PR or Alum against this spalted piece?


----------



## InvisibleMan (Jul 12, 2012)

black PR is my vote.


----------



## glycerine (Jul 12, 2012)

LL Woodworks said:


> Thanks guys - you confirmed my thoughts. Yes this is a custom from scratch concept. Mike I've been studying your Celobast & aluminum pen and thinking as you suggested that if enough parts are made from either aluminum or black PR I will have enough blank.
> 
> I to initially thought black PR, but this blank has enough gray that aluminum may work as well for the CB and finials. Opinions - black PR or Alum against this spalted piece?


 
Whichever you choose, be careful with the sanding dust on that light wood.


----------



## Twissy (Jul 12, 2012)

Black PR would be my choice, with black finials on cap and barrel. If aluminium suits it then accent bands inbetween might also be nice.


----------



## BSea (Jul 12, 2012)

Actually, I'd use black alumilite because threadingis so much easier. Or possibly black ebonite.  Because the connecting pieces will be threaded (or most of them will), PR isn't the best choice IMHO, but it should still work fine.


----------



## Twissy (Jul 12, 2012)

BSea said:


> Actually, I'd use black alumilite because threadingis so much easier. Or possibly black ebonite.  Because the connecting pieces will be threaded (or most of them will), PR isn't the best choice IMHO, but it should still work fine.



I have to agree....only managed a few successful threads on PR. I should have said black Acrylic, that threads really well.


----------



## LL Woodworks (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone - black PR it will be.


----------



## chriselle (Jul 14, 2012)

Not PR....alumilite or acrylic...  If it were me.


----------



## watch_art (Jul 14, 2012)

I wouldn't use PR for inserts either - but I'd go with acrylic over alumilite or ebonite just b/c I think the different epoxies will bond to it better.  My small experience with alumilite and epoxy gave bad results, but everything with plain old acrylic has been great.

My experience is my own though, and to be perfectly honest quite limited.


You saw what I did with one piece of trustone...
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f56/trustone-make-99289/


----------

